# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  BANKRUPT EKSDOM

## JanChris

Some clever person on the radio this morning claims that ESKOM is 21 days away from bankrupcy. I wonder if anyone in the squatter camps are billed? I notice that many of them have lights and DSTV dishes. Just wondering who is really paying for all this. I think I know.

----------


## adrianh

I think that the claim is bullcrap.

----------


## Justloadit

No what they are referring too, is that the government has pledged 2Billion Rand or something of this nature for the supply f Diesel to be used in the diesel turbines to maintain the grid, and that this money at the current rate of consumption would last to about 20odd Of January 2015, till the money ran out. This basically means that by the ned of the month, that the Diesel turbines back up to maintain some sort of back up will have been depleted, and that rolling blaclouts would be the only other way to maintain some sort of energy supply.


State to help Eskom buy diesel
Shedding: Eskom ‘ran out of cash for diesel’
‘We have a crisis on our hands’

----------


## Justloadit

When you screw up, simply blame some one else for your mistake.

The makings of "A Good Story To Tell"

Zuma: Eskom failures the result of apartheid

----------


## pmbguy

What's next? Blaming apartheid for preventing them from inventing the wheel?

----------


## Brett Nortje

Solving the power problem is easy. you have so much energy available, and you need more, yes? this means that you need to observe that energy never dies off, it merely changes forms. does your appliance really use up energy, or, does it merely change the form into output? if we were to connect the appliances directly to the mains, we could circulate the energy from our monitors, for example, back into the grid, if you know what i mean - we could return power from our appliances into the grid. this means not using power, but rather circulating power out to be used, then back in for reuse, yes?

----------


## Houses4Rent

No way my friend. Try to catch the heat energy from your toaster and feed it back in your grid for starters.

----------


## Justloadit

> No way my friend. Try to catch the heat energy from your toaster and feed it back in your grid for starters.


Rather consume the toast, then use the hot air generated from the rotting process in your gut to create hot air, which seems to be more than enough in some of the treads on the forum lately to heat up water to drive a turbine, which in turn generates electricity, and can be fed to the grid  :Scooter:  and bang we have perpetual motion while I enjoy my food

----------


## vanniekerk

To solve the problem is as easy as, 1. Soweto owes Eksdom R2.6B in arrear Electricity!!!
2. You see this Switch put it off!!! No power to Soweto savings $$$$$$$$$$$$$
Rest of the Country excess of 23%min spare electricity.

----------


## Brett Nortje

> Johannesburg - The  Industrial Development Corporation (IDC) said it would not consider selling its holdings in listed companies in order to take pressure off cash-strapped power utility Eskom, its chief executive told local media.
> 
> The government has said it would dispose of "non-strategic" assets to raise much-needed money to help finance the ailing power utility Eskom and help end frequent electricity outages.
> 
> Speaking to the Business Day newspaper, Geoffrey Qhena said the complete disposal of IDC stakes, which amount to about R46bn, is "out of the picture" as the company is self-funding and would require the holdings to remain financially independent.
> 
> Weve got a specific mandate and selling assets would not help us fulfil it, spokesperson Mandla Mpangase said by phone, confirming Qhena's comments. We have not been approached by government to sell any assets.
> 
> Selling IDC assets would have a negative bearing on our funding activities, Mpangase said. We have our own initiatives to help Eskom, such as our R1bn investment in building solar power.
> ...


The best thing to do to rescue Eskom is to first observe the problems; there is little money, there is little energy.

Now, to generate more money for Eskom, the power utility needs to close it's business and liquidate to be bought back by another company started by Eskom. this will be getting rid of the debt.

Then, they need to get the most out of the nuclear power they have. this can be done by simply putting more layers of panels around the star in the reactor to generate more power, or, if they are afraid of opening it up, they can place solar panels or whatever they call them on the outside of the generator to make more power from the radiation that goes right through the metals and stuff for the reactor.

----------


## Houses4Rent

!! Going to my destruction !! 

Have you still not arrived yet, Brett?

----------


## Dave A

> The best thing to do to rescue Eskom is to first observe the problems; there is little money, there is little energy.
> 
> Now, to generate more money for Eskom, the power utility needs to close it's business and liquidate to be bought back by another company started by Eskom. this will be getting rid of the debt.
> 
> Then, they need to get the most out of the nuclear power they have. this can be done by simply putting more layers of panels around the star in the reactor to generate more power, or, if they are afraid of opening it up, they can place solar panels or whatever they call them on the outside of the generator to make more power from the radiation that goes right through the metals and stuff for the reactor.


I find myself seriously rethinking what we might be dealing with here after reading this one  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Houses4Rent

> I find myself seriously rethinking what we might be dealing with here after reading this one


You only noticed now?
Maybe no need to "observe the problem" a little more and just act...

----------


## bones

this is not new seriously anyone remember the 2008 warning that pushed back maintenance on our power plants? 

our power plants need 120 days per unit to get it to function properly now there are 6 units per plant some have more others have less that is a f-cking given but it doesnt change the fact that they need 120 f-cking days to fix it 

bite the bullet put off the f-cking lights get the sh-t done and the problem will be solved by next year... and we may actually get investors by then or we can just cry about it and watch investors run away. same sh-t same stink just with out investors we will be f-cked beyond repair. choice is how badly f-cked you want to be in the end

----------


## AndyD

> The best thing to do to rescue Eskom is to first observe the problems; there is little money, there is little energy.
> 
> Now, to generate more money for Eskom, the power utility needs to close it's business and liquidate to be bought back by another company started by Eskom. this will be getting rid of the debt.
> 
> Then, they need to get the most out of the nuclear power they have. this can be done by simply putting more layers of panels around the star in the reactor to generate more power, or, if they are afraid of opening it up, they can place solar panels or whatever they call them on the outside of the generator to make more power from the radiation that goes right through the metals and stuff for the reactor.





> I find myself seriously rethinking what we might be dealing with here after reading this one


I think Brett just had a little 'Starship Enterprise' moment....... I've got more faith that he'll recover than Eskom  :Wink: .

----------


## Citizen X

> I think Brett just had a little 'Starship Enterprise' moment....... I've got more faith that he'll recover than Eskom .


"Everyone wants to be a Captain Kirk!"

----------


## Dave A

> I think Brett just had a little 'Starship Enterprise' moment....... I've got more faith that he'll recover than Eskom .


Typing this as my office is down without power right now, I'm acutely aware that's not setting the bar particularly high  :Online2long:

----------


## bones

cabletheft put the f-cking lights out here more then eskom does so really if it is not eskom it is our municipalities that cannot protect the cables we are rats on the f-cking titanic neck deep in sh-t we don't need.

----------


## Brett Nortje

To stop cable theft, we should go without cables. if we were to put a little 'antenna' on each side of the telephone poles, it would take a little time but be much cheaper than usual chords.

Or, we could try to observe where most of the cables are, mainly in a business complex or near a train line, yes? if we were to place something thinner and cheaper there, it would be easy to replace, and, there would be no market for this type of recycled 'product.' then, they could use something that is not valuable, like zinc, which can be gotten from boiling sand for god's sake.

----------


## bones

if the municipalities cant be bothered to keep our national key points safe then nothing we do will solve the problem the end

we have a army it is a f-cking key point so go protect it that is why it is called key point you dont need a expensive rent-o-cop we already spend billions in tax on the army

----------

